# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Anyone try the Yohimburn ES?

## moush

I found Yohimburn ES and I was wondering whether anyone has tried it? Does it actually burn fat? Its kind of hard to believe a cream would burn fat, but i am curious if it works b/c i want to try it.

----------


## TexasFitnessGirl

Never tried the cream but the pills work great!!!

----------


## BDTR

I was at 6% bodyfat (yeah, thats a rarety for me) and i used it on this tiny spot where i was retaining water and it seemed to suck the water out. As far as fat loss, no, i doubt it. If you're not already low bodyfat, dont bother.

----------


## moush

ok i didnt think so but thanks bdtr

----------


## macrophage69alpha

> I found Yohimburn ES and I was wondering whether anyone has tried it? Does it actually burn fat? Its kind of hard to believe a cream would burn fat, but i am curious if it works b/c i want to try it.


yes, it does. How much will depend on a lot of factors, though most important- aside from calorie deficit- is the presence and concentration of A2 receptors.

All fat tissue has A2, one of the primary factors in what makes fat tissue stubborn is the high density of A2 receptor. Note- genetics and estrogen exposure are the two main reasons for disproportionately high A2 density in some or many tissues.

----------


## macrophage69alpha

> I was at 6% bodyfat (yeah, thats a rarety for me) and i used it on this tiny spot where i was retaining water and it seemed to suck the water out. As far as fat loss, no, i doubt it. If you're not already low bodyfat, dont bother.


yohimbine, whether yohimburn or yohimbine pills, works regardless of bodyfat. The impact may be greatest when lean, as the A2 will "seem" to be a bigger issue as that fat will be most of what remains.

The ES version, and to a lesser extent the DF version will help with water retention. Obviuosly short term 1-2 days this is the effect that will be most notable. As water balance is quick to adjust.... fat utilization.. is just a wee bit slower  :Smilie:

----------


## andy78139

Ive been using yohimburn es for about 15 days now, and am impressed with the results.
Ive mainly concentrated on the area around the nipple and armpit, where i store disproportionante amounts of fat(im pretty sure it is fat and not gyno coz it is soft and not lumpy or hard).
Anyway, my chest looks alot more normal, yet my nipples are still a bit pokey, but are gradually decreasing. I havnt been dieting and have had pleasing results. Ive never lost fat in this area even when heavy dieting!

This product seems to be great for stubborn fat pockets, there may be something in the "A2 receptor" jargon. Its worth a try!

----------


## macrophage69alpha

> Ive been using yohimburn es for about 15 days now, and am impressed with the results.
> Ive mainly concentrated on the area around the nipple and armpit, where i store disproportionante amounts of fat(im pretty sure it is fat and not gyno coz it is soft and not lumpy or hard).
> Anyway, my chest looks alot more normal, yet my nipples are still a bit pokey, but are gradually decreasing. I havnt been dieting and have had pleasing results. Ive never lost fat in this area even when heavy dieting!
> 
> This product seems to be great for stubborn fat pockets, there may be something in the "A2 receptor" jargon. Its worth a try!


....  :Smilie:

----------


## whalerider

Mac knows what he is talking about. His products have been around for awile now. That speaks volumes.

He sent a free sample of t-rex and that stuff is simply awesome. 'check it out.

----------


## macrophage69alpha

> Mac knows what he is talking about.


-----
 :The Wave:  


 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## macrophage69alpha

updates?
feedback?

----------


## daem

I have used it, and think it is a good product. a different feeling in the midsection than a product like absolved, but i do like it.

whenever i am under 10% i'll use it here and there for a touch up, but i don't believe it is some miracle product.

nothing is when it comes to fat loss (sans DNP ), but i would recommend this topical over others i have tried, including absolved and skulpt.

go with the Yohimburn ES if you want to try it.

----------


## macrophage69alpha

even DNP has its shortfalls- mostly due to the binges that it can cause (even with appetite suppressants)

----------


## korexite

> updates?
> feedback?


I personally think that facial use is far and away the place where I saw the best and fastest results.

----------


## macrophage69alpha

> I personally think that facial use is far and away the place where I saw the best and fastest results.


its quite a popular use.

among women thighs/hams/glutes and triceps are probably most popular, though a decent # of women use it on their face as well.

----------


## korexite

works wonders on women with the "pear" shape

----------


## macrophage69alpha

> works wonders on women with the "pear" shape


this is a typical estrogenic fat pattern. Users also see signifcant results in the "fatty tricep". There are actually a number of variations on the estrogenic fat pattern many of them related to ethnicity.

----------


## korexite

> this is a typical estrogenic fat pattern. Users also see signifcant results in the "fatty tricep". There are actually a number of variations on the estrogenic fat pattern many of them related to ethnicity.


any chance that you guys could put up an diagram on your site to show the best areas? people like diagrams, plus it would make it easier for me to explain.

----------


## dirtyvegas

Never Tried The Cream Pills Work Great Though

----------


## KBZ

I just ordered some.... so does it come with enough to apply it to my abs, tri's, chest and face every day for 3 weeks? Is it only a temporary solution or if while using it, and in a calorie deficiency, will it actually "burn" away the stubborn areas? With proper diet and excercise of course.

----------


## macrophage69alpha

> I just ordered some.... so does it come with enough to apply it to my abs, tri's, chest and face every day for 3 weeks? Is it only a temporary solution or if while using it, and in a calorie deficiency, will it actually "burn" away the stubborn areas? With proper diet and excercise of course.


yes
actually increases lipolysis at the site of application.
absolutely.

----------


## macrophage69alpha

> Never Tried The Cream Pills Work Great Though


oral yohimbine hcl is more effective at enhancing stimulant effects, though it will help with A2 fat loss, its unusual that individual tolerance will allow for the significant oral doses needed to acheive significant impact.

----------


## prolangtum

> oral yohimbine hcl is more effective at enhancing stimulant effects, though it will help with A2 fat loss, its unusual that individual tolerance will allow for the significant oral doses needed to acheive significant impact.


Plus, stimulants like Ephedrine should not be used IMO in combination with Yohimbine, despite the popularity of the ECY stack. Im getting a headache just thinking about the rise in blood pressure. That is definitely an advantage that topical products like Lipoderm Ultra or Yohimburn ES pose over orally dosed yohimbine. Not only are you using yohimbine with pinpoint accuracy vs. the atomic bomb method, but you also are able (or safer) to use ephedrine and caffeine orally dosed.

----------


## macrophage69alpha

> you also are able (or safer) to use ephedrine and caffeine orally dosed.


agree, topical yohimbine allows most oral stimulant use, even additional oral Y (so long as not with ephedrine-- though the "danger" of EY is a bit over played-- though agree that for some it is a very significant issue)

----------


## korexite

> agree, topical yohimbine allows most oral stimulant use, even additional oral Y (so long as not with ephedrine-- though the "danger" of EY is a bit over played-- though agree that for some it is a very significant issue)


its sure safer than snorting yohimbine while taking EC. whoa. talk about JACKED.

----------


## macrophage69alpha

> its sure safer than snorting yohimbine while taking EC. whoa. talk about JACKED.


 :No No:

----------


## bluelightning3

> I have used it, and think it is a good product. a different feeling in the midsection than a product like absolved, but i do like it.
> 
> whenever i am under 10% i'll use it here and there for a touch up, but i don't believe it is some miracle product.
> 
> nothing is when it comes to fat loss (sans DNP ), but i would recommend this topical over others i have tried, including absolved and skulpt.
> 
> go with the Yohimburn ES if you want to try it.



whats the full name for sans DNP ive been trying to look for this product online?

----------


## korexite

> whats the full name for sans DNP ive been trying to look for this product online?


sans DNP mean "without" DNP. In this case meaning aside from DNP.

DNP is 2,4 dinitrophenol its not a supplement and its not legal to consume.

----------


## Bigpup101

i just started a thread similiar to this..where can i get yohimburn es? i was just gonna order the powder and some bengay

----------


## macrophage69alpha

www.yohimburn.com

----------


## scrappydoo

ive got this product and was wondering if theres any benefit to applying it on days i dont do cardio?

----------


## macrophage69alpha

> ive got this product and was wondering if theres any benefit to applying it on days i dont do cardio?



it most beneficial used before training (cardio or lifting), though with calorie deficit its still quite effective on days off.

----------


## korexite

> ive got this product and was wondering if theres any benefit to applying it on days i dont do cardio?


I apply it every day. Though I feel that there is definitely more impact from using prior to cardio

----------


## QbanRascal

could you mix liquid clen and Yohimburn together?has anyone tried this?

----------


## Surferboy

I have almost went through my first bottle. I used it on my chest, and it did make a difference. It's not a miracle drug, but nothing is! I'm at about 9-10% bf right now, and I would say it def. works better, the lower your bf is.

----------


## macrophage69alpha

> could you mix liquid clen and Yohimburn together?has anyone tried this?


you can do it. Its not reccomended. Clenbuterol has very high oral bioavailability as well as high systemic tolerance and effects.

----------


## Mizfit

bump

----------


## macrophage69alpha

> I apply it every day. Though I feel that there is definitely more impact from using prior to cardio


which is why its reccomended  :Smilie:

----------


## korexite

> which is why its reccomended


i dont know about other people but its really the only thing that gets me up for morning cardio, just slap some on the jawline and a couple minutes later its go time.

----------


## suprman09

Is the pill form as good as the cream?

----------


## korexite

> Is the pill form as good as the cream?



different. its not nearly as good for fat loss, because you really have to take a lot to get high enough blood levels for the kind of local effects you get with a topical.

it is good for getting jacked up, if you can tolerate it.

----------


## macrophage69alpha

some people like to snort pure yohimbine powder, though its not reccomended.

----------


## Conciliator

> DNP is 2,4 dinitrophenol its not a supplement and its not legal to consume.


DNP _is_ legal to consume. It's not a controlled substance.

----------


## macrophage69alpha

> DNP _is_ legal to consume. It's not a controlled substance.



it is a controlled chemical, its not scheduled. and it is illegal to consume. Not that anyone is going to prosecute you for taking it, but it is illegal.

----------


## korexite

> DNP _is_ legal to consume. It's not a controlled substance.



I am pretty sure its not, at least some states including california and new york have passed laws making it illegal

----------


## korexite

mere possession of DNP is illegal in alabama (under a weapons of mass destruction statute) for any use other than as a pesticide.

one of the california statutes
382.5. Every person who sells, dispenses, administers or prescribes dinitrophenol for any purpose shall be guilty of a felony, punishable by a fine not less than one thousand dollars ($1,000) nor more than ten thousand dollars ($10,000), or by imprisonment in the state prison, or by both such fine and imprisonment. This section shall not apply to dinitrophenol manufactured or sold as an economic poison registered under the provision of Section 12811 of the Food and Agricultural Code nor to sales for use in manufacturing or for scientific purposes, and not for human consumption.

----------


## Conciliator

> it is a controlled chemical, its not scheduled. and it is illegal to consume. Not that anyone is going to prosecute you for taking it, but it is illegal.


No, it's not illegal to consume. Show me one statute that makes it illegal to ingest it.

States that do have laws about it have to do with administration to others, distribution, or perhaps possession. They say nothing about ingesting it.


Are you by chance "macro" who was posting all that nonsense about DNP over at BB4U? lol

----------


## Conciliator

> I am pretty sure its not, at least some states including california and new york have passed laws making it illegal


See above. These laws do not make it illegal _to ingest it_. Under the CA law that you posted above, for example, it would be legal to both possess and ingest DNP .

----------


## Danny_Dice

> I personally think that facial use is far and away the place where I saw the best and fastest results.



this is music to my ears..i got stubborn facial fat that never seems to go away...how can i get this stuff? vitamin shoppe?

----------


## Danny_Dice

bump

----------


## korexite

> See above. These laws do not make it illegal _to ingest it_. Under the CA law that you posted above, for example, it would be legal to both possess and ingest DNP.


are you a lawyer? because administer can apply to yourself. though I agree its very unlikely anyone not selling dnp would be charged.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> are you a lawyer? because administer can apply to yourself. though I agree its very unlikely anyone not selling dnp would be charged.


Interesting. Although I'm not a lawyer, I am going to go out on a limb here and say that you are a lawyer. A lawyer named Scott...who is involved in the supplement industry, and who has also posted previously in this thread under another name.

A lawyer who is using the same Proxy IP address as another person in this thread, according to staff here.

Should I go on?

----------


## Danny_Dice

damn what is going on in here? can anyone still answer my question? where can i get this stuff at? i'm willing to try it out

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> damn what is going on in here? can anyone still answer my question? where can i get this stuff at? i'm willing to try it out


You can buy a very nice Topical Yohimbe product from AVANT LABS (dot.com).

Their Yohimbe product was first on the market and still the best...I know a lot of competitors who have had good results with it.

----------

